# cam question



## reidlou29 (Apr 8, 2007)

i have catless headers exhaust and intake i wanna get cams and a tune how much hp will i gain will it be enough worth buying because a friend of mine said cams wont do much wit out heads. i know heads will make a big diff but if i get just cams and a tune will it be a good hp upgrade


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

reidlou29 said:


> i have catless headers exhaust and intake i wanna get cams and a tune how much hp will i gain will it be enough worth buying because a friend of mine said cams wont do much wit out heads. i know heads will make a big diff but if i get just cams and a tune will it be a good hp upgrade


Please do not listen to your friend.You can get a very good gain from a cam without installing aftermarket heads.

Of course adding heads along with a cam will give a bit more,but to say you have to do heads with it to see a worth while gain is totally ridiculous.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You can do a cam and tune with good results. You can even do headers also to help it breath. With my "small" cam and tune I gained 25hp/10tq at the wheels peak thats not saying what I gained through the whole RPM range above 4500 though. My cam kept pulling all the way to 6500 rpm when the stock cam died at 6000rpm. With a bigger cam you could gain more than that, I had reasons on going with the cam I did.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

ill ask my buddy lee howie what cam he used on my 04 gto but he said he has dynoed around 300 ls1's and gaind 61 hp max and no less then 51 hp on the comp cam that he tuned for me just let me know if you need it


----------



## reidlou29 (Apr 8, 2007)

thanx guys gm4life i have long tubes already so im expecting a good hp increase when i get cams wut set up u have under the hood and wuts ur dyno numbers


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Even doing a small cam (LPE-GT2-3) and found a set of used 243s, I gained about 30HP.

Bigger cam would easily net 50+ and still be driveable.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> Even doing a small cam (LPE-GT2-3) and found a set of used 243s, I gained about 30HP.
> 
> Bigger cam would easily net 50+ and still be driveable.


I would like to see your dyno chart if you have one. You can PM me if you like, I want to compare yours with mine.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 22, 2004)

With the right cam you can get around 375-380 in an 04 and over 400 with an 05-06 at the wheels easily. Go ahead an add an underdrive pulley while you are at it. The driveability depends on how good your tuner is.


----------

